# Ι am sad :(



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 18, 2014)

_[Moved to Mobile Computing -- mod.]_

Ηι. Ι just bought a Lenovo p400 touchscreen laptop just because my Acer laptop died. It is not new. I bought it from a girl and it has only a few hours of work  I installed Xubuntu on it just because it can see everything (even the touchscreen!) but it is very unstable and slow, even with i7! From the first moment I wanted to put FreeBSD on it but this is the reason that I am sad.

It will never see the Chicony camera for Google Hangouts. Google Hangouts is not going to run on FreeBSD. I don't know if the multitouchpad will work. HDMI, Bluetooth and the card reader are also not going to work. The touchscreen is not going to work but this is the last I care about. It also is not going to support automount. Yes. It can support automount but not as Linux, that you put a camera on and here you are. All photos in front of you.

I don't know what to do. The only Linux distribution I love is Gentoo and I am so bored to configure the Linux kernel. It is just extremely huge. No. I mean it. It is bigger than an elephant and flags are more of a pain to choose from. In fact you must select them one by one! And there are two flags. System flags and portage flags and they are separated into these two sections!

If I could make the multitouchpad, brightness, camera and Bluetooth to work, I would be very happy. I know that it will see the Realtek LAN, Intel sound, Intel WiFi and HD 4000 graphics card. But this is half the laptop. The laptop has also USB3, a camera, a card reader, Bluetooth4, a touchscreen and brightness. Will I have any luck with all of them or should I just stay with the Xubuntu disaster? 

PS: I feel very uncomfortable with Linux even when it just works. I just I don't feel to be myself. I love BSD. Not Linux. In some distributions ssh and NFS are not even part of the system! How can this be possible? I just don't like this.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 18, 2014)

USB3 works on FreeBSD 8.2+ OOTB, the webcam works with multimedia/webcamd, the card reader also should work OOTB. You may have a problem getting Bluetooth and touchscreen to work. Setting brightness MAY work with acpi_ibm().


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 18, 2014)

But Google Hangout has not been ported yet and I need the camera to speak on Hangout


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 18, 2014)

You may try to get it to work with emulators/linux_base-c6. See http://www.openfusion.net/linux/google- ... -on-centos.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know but you can give this a try: https://www.netbsd.org/releases/formal-5/NetBSD-5.2.html.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 18, 2014)

Why choose NetBSD instead of FreeBSD? FreeBSD is better than NetBSD.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 18, 2014)

And even if one prefers NetBSD over FreeBSD, why choose the old 5.2, when there's 6.1?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

It's sad that I know now that it is not going to work as I want. I don't care about the card reader (never used it). Maybe I don't care about Bluetooth. The only Bluetooth I have is my keyboard that never worked on FreeBSD but I don't need it on my laptop. But I care about HDMI because I stream movies from NAS and I see them on TV. Also I care about the camera and Google Hangouts because I speak with the mother of Angie. Finally I care about brightness because reducing the battery when it's low is important. Also. Another problem is that at my home for security reasons only specific IP's can connect to NAS. But when I am outside I must return to DHCP. And this could be easier with a GUI network manager which doesn't exist. And the real problem is that every laptop this day comes with HDMI, Bluetooth, a camera, a microphone etc. and FreeBSD should support them. Well I am going to try it. I have nothing to lose. I will post what is working, what is not and all help to make more things work will be appreciated


----------



## fonz (Mar 19, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't care about the card reader (never used it).
> [snip]
> and all help to make more things work will be appreciated


For what it's worth: although I remember that on older versions of FreeBSD one had to load a few kernel modules, nowadays card readers _should_ just work out of the box. And it does so on my Acer laptop.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

> For what it's worth: although I remember that on older versions of FreeBSD one had to load a few kernel modules, nowadays card readers should just work out of the box. And it does so on my Acer laptop.


I want to believe that HDMI is going to work. Brightness and synaptics touchpad too. Bluetooth seems to be recognized on `dmesg`. Is any tutorial about FN keys and how can I make them work?
Ok. For now. The laptop compiles extremely fast. i7 four cores, eight threads, 6 MB cache. Iwin error 45. Something like that. I will see `dmesg`. But no luck with Intel Centrino WiFi for now. 
	
	



```
re0 no carrier
```
Ok. That I fixed. I shutdown the laptop for a while and it just worked. Also in `dmesg` I see an error about USB3. And any idea how to enable sound? It's Intel*.*


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

We have some progress. The Intel HD 400 worked perfectly using x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and multimedia/libva-intel-driver and with:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
WITH_KMS=YES
```
in /etc/make.conf*.*

Sound seems to work and FN Keys for sound too and with the sound animation. Sound has been enabled by adding

```
snd_ich="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf*.*

Now for brightness: in /boot/loader.conf I added these two lines:

```
acpi_ibm_load="YES"
acpi_video_load="YES"
```
Brightness works with FN keys but on every reboot it drops to 50%. How to tell to system that by default I want it 100%? Also there's no animation on brightness. I would like to have one 

Also `sysctl -a | grep temperature` returns me eight cores (threa*d*s). Which of them are the real four cores? And I have 85 _degrees_ Celcius compiling www/firefox. Isn't that very high? Is this the real temperature? Is this dangerous?

Battery and power statistics are recognized by x11/mate. Now I am going to work on making the Synaptics touchpad work.

I start thinking that FreeBSD is the best choice. At least for now. By the way, *I* feel to be home running FreeBSD. I know exactly what I am doing  I am not googling, hoping, searching and praying to God.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

WITH_KMS is now unnecessary.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. I am going to remove it 
I also have some other questions. My WiFi is an Intel Centrino N2230. Is FreeBSD supporting this chipset? I also have from my previous laptop an Intel WiFi 5100 card which I know is supported but I don't want to change the WiFi card because it is a big pain. I must remove the keyboard, remove all screws, remove the dvd-drive, remove the bottom case. So is it possible to make the Intel Centrino WiFi card work somehow now or in the near future (I have no problem to wait some months) or must I disassemble the whole  laptop and change to the other WiFi card?

According to this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/iwn%284%29 the chipset is supported but why isn't it auto loaded?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

You probably need to agree to the license. In order to use urtwn() I needed to put

```
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
 *in*to /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

My WiFi is an Intel. Not a Realtek. The Realtek is my Ethernet card.

Also now I realized that in `dmesg` I get this:

```
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
```
So what do I need to enable sound and the microphone?

```
snd_ich
snd_hda
```
or something else? I am confused*.*


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I know. What I meant is that, since Intel WiFi cards also require firmware, it may be possible that they also require the user to explicitly agree to the license.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

So I must write:

```
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
legal.intel.license_ack=1
```
Is this right or is the second line not needed?

Also, any help with my sound?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

The first line is certainly not needed and I'm not sure about the second one, since it may be slighly different. E.g.

```
legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1
```
Check for yourself what you need. It may also be that you don't need it at all.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. I am going to check this  But I want to fix the sound first, witch which is basic! This is my `$ dmesg | more`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz (2195.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Standard Extended Features=0x281<GSFSBASE,SMEP,ENHMOVSB>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8119889920 (7743 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO CB-01   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <LENOVO CB-01> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x303f mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <IvyBridge mobile GT2 IG> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 65532k stolen memory
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd0600000-0xd060ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0619000-0xd06193ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus1: timed out waiting for BIOS
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xd0610000-0xd0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd0404000-0xd0404fff,0xd0400000-0xd0403fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x40800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201E 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 20:89:84:36:3b:36
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230> mem 0xd0500000-0xd0501fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
iwn0: adapter type 12 not supported
iwn0: could not attach device, error 45
device_attach: iwn0 attach returned 45
ehci1: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0618000-0xd06183ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus2: timed out waiting for BIOS
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Panther Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3088-0x308f,0x3094-0x3097,0x3080-0x3087,0x3090-0x3093,0x3060-0x307f mem 0xd0617000-0xd06177ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
coretemp4: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu4
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
coretemp5: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu5
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
coretemp6: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu6
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
coretemp7: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu7
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub2: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD3200BEKT-00PVMT0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WX61A92N7736
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
cd0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GU70N DE01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: Serial Number M45CATB0842
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
Netvsc initializing... SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1097532288 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Microsoft> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_IOERROR, port 2, addr 2 (ignored)
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x06cb> at usbus0
ugen1.4: <Generic> at usbus1
ugen0.4: <Vimicro Corp.> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
ums0: <Microsoft Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.04, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ubt0: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07da, class 224/1, rev 2.00/78.69, addr 3> on usbus1
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```
Can you tell me what sound card I have, Intel or Realtek? And what option do I need? I am confused


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, according to http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php ... 19#p254360 sound already works.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, but: I don't know if it works on HD or on basic AC'97. Also I tried with 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 and YouTube just starts to stuck. I returned to 
	
	



```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```
and it continues to stack. All this behavior seems like audio is not working right. And I don't understand if *m*y audio is Intel or Realtek and what module I must load. Over there I see both of them!


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

Try 
	
	



```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
 This will load all drivers. Then you can unload them one by one, to see which one you need.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. I will try it now and I will post the results


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2014)

Your WiFi chipset has support in -CURRENT last time I checked, which was admittedly a few months ago and it is not supported in -RELEASE at this time. See iwn(). I don't know the status of it off hand. Your sound card is a Realtek integrated sound card according to your dmesg() output and is supported by the snd_hda() driver.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you  Well, I start believing that I will make FreeBSD run smoothly on my laptop  The last two months I've been running a lot of Linux distributions on Angie's computer. I made Angie leave Windows and start learning open source OSes  So I realized that I cannot run another OS. (Only Mac as exception.) I just cannot. I learned FreeBSD and in fact Linux is a mess. You install NFS because is not by default? And how to start it if it doesn't exist in /etc/init.d? But still mount NFS disks from /etc/fstab one minute after the computer booted P FreeBSD is more accurate. The service exist in the kernel. You load it here, you start-stop it here, you mount it here. This is the right way.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. Sound works now  How can I set brightness to 100% by default? On every reboot it drops to 50%


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. Sound works now  How can I set brightness to 100% by default? On every reboot drops to 50%



Since you previously mentioned the brightness/backlight keys work on the laptop, one way is to call x11/xbacklight from your xinitrc file when starting X or if using a WM/DE call it from a startup script.  `/usr/local/bin/xbacklight set 100`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

Is it possible to have it from console mode somewhohow?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Is it possible to have it from console mode somewhohow?



I'm not sure. Maybe if there is a sysctl knob that you can set at boot. What is the output of `sysctl hw.acpi` on the laptop in question?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

```
$ sysctl hw.acpi
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 1
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 100
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.fullpower: 54
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.economy: 5
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.levels: 54 5 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 54.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 0.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: 127.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 127.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: 0
hw.acpi.battery.life: 100
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 0
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.acline: 1
```

Also, the x11/xbacklight trick didn't work*.*


----------



## fonz (Mar 19, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 100
> ```


Sounds like we have a winner?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 19, 2014)

It "semi worked". At the beginning it starts with 100%. After some seconds it goes to 70%, then to 50% and after that to 100% again. Isn't it just possible to have 100% all the time?

Also another big problem is that I cannot logout. The screen just gets stuck on the wallpaper and doing nothing. It is not returning to console mode. And it seems like my graphics do not work properly. Sometimes it's doing something like rendering the screen when I move a window.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you using newcons?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

I will try it tomorrow. I also fixed permissions and mounted the DVD drive and sysutils/xfburn now sees it. I still didn't make it with suspend and brightness  I am very tired. I am going to sleep. I will post tomorrow about newcons. Goodnight all of you


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

Good morning. I compile MYKERNEL so I add

```
device         vt                                                              
device         vt_vga
```
and remove

```
#device        vga      
#device        sc
```
But trying to compile Kernel I get this:

```
$ cd /usr/s
/usr/sbin  /usr/share /usr/src  
$ cd /usr/src/
$ sudo make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
Password:

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for MYKERNEL started on Thu Mar 20 13:32:31 EET 2014
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> MYKERNEL
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/MYKERNEL
config: Error: device "vt" is unknown
config: Error: device "vt_vga" is unknown
config: 2 errors
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok. According this: http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT ... ticle.html the kernel option is added on FreeBSD-11.


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

@sk8harddiefast,

vt(4) driver was merged to stable/10 few days ago - http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&amp;revision=262861


----------



## sKa (Mar 20, 2014)

deflected said:
			
		

> @sk8harddiefast,
> 
> vt(4) driver was merged to stable/10 few days ago - http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&amp;revision=262861



Great, but I've got a question. Maybe stupid… Sorry.
For using new vt(4) console driver, user must update and rebuild (with new driver) kernel, and next step rebuild world, right?


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

sKa said:
			
		

> deflected said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## sKa (Mar 20, 2014)

@@deflected
Ok, thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

Then why I take this error?
Also `freebsd-update fecth` don't give me any other update.
My `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD Unix-System 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Then why I take this error?



Because you need to switch to Stable or to wait for 10.1-RELEASE ...


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 20, 2014)

deflected said:
			
		

> @sk8harddiefast,
> 
> vt(4) driver was merged to stable/10 few days ago - http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&amp;revision=262861





> Sorry, no data found for `vt(4)'. Please try a keyword search


----------



## protocelt (Mar 20, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Then why I take this error?
> Also `freebsd-update fecth` don't give me any other update.
> My `uname -a`
> 
> ...



You can't do a binary update to -STABLE. You can source upgrade only. Do you absolutely need access to the console after starting X? Almost everything you can do in the console, you can also do in a terminal in X.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't disagree but just I want know that works  When you say source update, you mean svn? I don't want to use subversion because If I will do that, I will go to 11-CURRENT. The problem is that when time comes to update to 11-STABLE, I will get error, because 11-CURRENT is not on the RELEASES server and will stop the upgrade procedure because of this. Will tell me that me that 11-CURRENT doesn't exist and is logical. I prefer to go with the `freebsd-update` way


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> deflected said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manuals are still not available. You can find a bit more info at https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## protocelt (Mar 20, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't disagree but just I want know that works  When you say source update, you mean svn? I don't want to use subversion because If I will do that, I will go to 11-CURRENT. The problem is that when time comes to update to 11-STABLE, I will get error, because 11-CURRENT is not on the RELEASES server and will stop the upgrade procedure because of this. Will tell me that me that 11-CURRENT doesn't exist and is logical. I prefer to go with the `freebsd-update` way



If you want to update to a  -STABLE or -CURRENT branch then yes, you would have to use devel/subversion or svnlite which is in the base system starting with 10-RELEASE. If you can wait and since your graphics do work fine in X, I would stay with the version of FreeBSD you have installed now and wait for 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't disagree but just I want know that works  When you say source update, you mean svn? I don't want to use subversion because If I will do that, I will go to 11-CURRENT. The problem is that when time comes to update to 11-STABLE, I will get error, because 11-CURRENT is not on the RELEASES server and will stop the upgrade procedure because of this. Will tell me that me that 11-CURRENT doesn't exist and is logical. I prefer to go with the `freebsd-update` way



You can use this article to switch to 10-STABLE - http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=26140. Please note that you must use stable/10 instead of stable/9 in svn checkout.


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 20, 2014)

deflected said:
			
		

> Manuals are still not available. You can find a bit more info at https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


Awesome! Thanks. Will that new driver fix the graphics issue going from X11 back to a terminal?


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> deflected said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but please read the known issues at the end of the wiki - and be prepared for them  :beergrin


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok. For now I will stay in the version I am and I will be wait. I can live some time without logout. Do we have any idea when 10.1-RELEASE will be come out?


----------



## sKa (Mar 20, 2014)

I've got another question. Sorry for off topic.
How often update -STABLE branch; rebuild kernel, base system and world? Once per month, once per six months or when 11-STABLE will show up on FreeBSD servers?
I know, I can update -STABLE branch every week for the newest revision number, but it's stupid. I need reasonable time when doing update.

I ask because I don't want complications in future. Thanks.


----------



## deflected (Mar 20, 2014)

sKa said:
			
		

> I've got another question. Sorry for off topic.
> How often update -STABLE branch; rebuild kernel, base system and world? Once per month, once per six months or when 11-STABLE will show up on FreeBSD servers?
> I know, I can update -STABLE branch every week for the newest revision number, but it's stupid. I need reasonable time when doing update.
> 
> I ask because I don't want complications in future. Thanks.



Do not go to STABLE if you are not ready to compile the world and kernel. Once you moved to STABLE ... forget about `freebsd-update`. How often you will sync and rebuild ... it is up to you. If you plan to sync up and rebuild on every RELEASE ... it is better to stay with RELEASE and `freebsd-update`.
I`m happy with once per month sync up, btw.  :i


----------



## sKa (Mar 20, 2014)

deflected said:
			
		

> sKa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I know about lack of `freebsd-update` possibility on -STABLE.
So, I think, I'll stay on -STABLE and will be sync sources, rebuild kernel, base system and world every six months, as on Gentoo Linux. It's reasonable, I think. Updating from sources is very boring, but I like it, hehe. Cheers.

And thanks again.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2014)

We have progress! Today I installed audio/audacity to check if my microphone works. And is working! Just like that! I just on microphone I choose dsp1 mic, I record my voice and I hear it  Is just amazing 
So for now:
-Microphone is working
-Intel HD 4000 working
-Sound is working
-Lan ethernet is working
-Logout not working
-Touchpad is working
-Synaptic touchapad working but I don't know who to configure it yet
-Camera working but manually every time because cuse4bsd won't load buring boot
-hdmi not tested
-Intel Centrino wifi not working / not tried yet to do it work
-FN keys for audio, touchpad on/off, screen on/off and brightness is working
-FN key for mute is not working
-Brightness is semi working. Change a lot of times during boot before go to 100%
-Touchscreen not tested
-Laptop dvd drive is working and recognized from sysutils/xfburn
-Bluetooth not tested
-Sdcard not tested
-Suspend / resume. Suspend but on resume just reboots.

I changed from Mate Desktop Environment to x11-wm/dwm.
Is much easier to work with key combinations on a laptop because touchpad never suited me
Finally on dwm for some unknown reason just don't want to change font. Always insist on default. Colors etc changed.

Ps: Now I realized that I use FreeBSD more that 4 years 
Joined: 01 Mar 2010 02:47


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 22, 2014)

We have progress. Before some minutes I tested hdmi out. I have screen. No audio until now. I will try to fix this but first I try to fix my keyboard to have also option for greek.
If I will made it to make everything to work on FreeBSD, I will be very happy


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone any idea when FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE will be released? I have very big problem with logout and with my wireless and I wait to fix them.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 25, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Has anyone any idea when FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE will be released? I have very big problem with logout and with my wireless and I wait to fix them.



Sometime between now and the end of the year I would think.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 25, 2014)

I updated to CURRENT and yes! Now Intel wireless is up and running  Yes. I know that is CURRENT and is buggy but I need a workable laptop.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 26, 2014)

And yes! Now newcons and logout works! Also Mute was not working so I add a custom keyboard layout for mute and now it's working this too 
Now only 3 things left.
Brightness configuration.
Wireless configuration.
Synaptics configuration.
But I feel that I start having a workable laptop


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 26, 2014)

It’s nice and encouraging following your progress!


			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also Mute was not working so I add a custom keyboard layout for mute and now it's working this too


Could you please share how did you do that?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 26, 2014)

Using Mate Desktop Environment, I went to Control Settings,  Keyboard Shortcuts and on Section Sound, on Mute I gave FN+F1 and worked 
If you don't use a Desktop Environment, you should find a program for keyboard shortcuts, find the right shortcut for mute and put the command into /home/user/.xinitrc


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, I was thinking more of enabling the Mute and Volume buttons present in the keyboard when using Openbox. I have to do my homework then…


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 29, 2014)

About Hangouts: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 11518.html
Seems I was right about it working with CentOS Linux base.


----------

